
Microsoft IllumiShare Lets You Play Remotely With Physical Objects - joeyespo
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-02/microsoft-illumishare-wants-you-remotely-play-physical-objects
======
___Calv_Dee___
Neat but as expressed in the post, it's "really just a cool implementation of
a combined projector and camera".

